# Frequently married celebrities



## Darla (Sep 29, 2008)

source

*Frequently married celebrities*

*Married alarming numbers of times*


Brigham Young, Mormon leader, married 19 times.
Prophet Muhammad, married 12 times, including to a nine year old.
Joseph Smith, Mormon founder, married at least 12 times.
Mickey Rooney, actor, married 9 times.
Bonnie Lee Bakely, murdered wife of Robert Blake, married at least 9 times.
Jennifer O'Neill, actress, married 9 times.
Zsa Zsa Gabor, occupation uncertain, married 8 times.
Elizabeth Taylor, actress, married 8 times.
Larry King, talk show host, married 7 times.
Stan Laurel, _Laurel and Hardy_, married 7 times.
Lana Turner, actress, married 7 times.
*Married six times*

Louis Armstrong, jazz musician, married 6 times.
Fred Berry, played _ReRun_ on _What's Happening_, married 6 times.
Rex Harrison, actor, married 6 times.
Henry VIII, King of Britain, married 6 times.
Hedy Lamarr, actress and inventor, married 6 times.
*Married five times*

Tony Curtis, actor, married 5 times.
Clark Gable, actor, married 5 times.
Eva Gabor, actress, married 5 times.
Josephine Baker, actress and spy, married 5 times.
Idi Amin Dada, Ugandan dictator, married 5 times.
Geraldo Rivera, dumbshit reporter, married 5 times.
Boris Karloff, actor, married 5 times.
Larry Flynt, pornographer, married 5 times.
Henry Fonda, actor, married 5 times.
George Foreman, boxer, married 5 times.
Rita Hayworth, actress, married 5 times, including to Orson Welles.
Dennis Hopper, actor, married 5 times, once for just eight days.
John Huston, director, married 5 times.
Jerry Lee Lewis, singer, married 5 times, including his 13 year old cousin.
Richard Pryor, comedian, married 5 times.
Ginger Rogers, actress, 5 times.
Kenny Rogers, country musician, married 5 times.
George C. Scott, actor, married 5 times.
Billy Bob Thornton, married 5 times.
Tammy Wynette, singer _Stand By Your Man_, married 5 times.
*Married four times*

Brigette Bardot, actress, married 4 times.
James Brown, Hardest Working Man in Show Business, married 4 times.
Glen Campbell, singer, married 4 times.
Doris Day, actress, _the only virgin that's been married four times_.
Al Goldstein, pornographer, married 4 times.
Ernest Hemingway, author, married 4 times.
Lorenzo Lamas, actor, married 4 times.
Peggy Lee, singer, married 4 times.
Elizabeth Montgomery, actress, married 4 times.
Liza Minnelli, married 4 times.
Jason Robards, actor, married 4 times.
Frank Sinatra, Chairman of the Board, married 4 times.
Barbara Walters, interviewer, married 4 times.
Jane Wyman, actress, married 4 times including to Ronald Reagan.
*Married thrice*

Charles Bronson, married 3 times.
Errol Flynn, actor, married 3 times.
Ray Kroc, married 3 times.
Rush Limbaugh, moralist, married 3 times.
Gary Leon Ridgway, the Green River Killer, married 3 times.
Marilyn Monroe, actress, married 3 times.
Tiny Tim, ukelele player, married 3 times.
*Married twice*

Robert Blake, actor, married 2 times.
Cher, singer, married 2 times.
Michael Jackson, The King of Pop, married 2 times.
Henry Kissinger, statesman, married 2 times.
John Lennon, Beatle, married 2 times.
Paul McCartney, Beatle, married 2 times.
Sean Penn, actor, married 2 times.
Ronald Reagan, actor and president, married 2 times.
Hunter S. Thompson, gonzo journalist, married 2 times.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 29, 2008)

19 times! Good god!






And we all know what happened to most of Henry the 8ths wives, I think that proves marriage isn't for everyone


----------



## Darla (Sep 29, 2008)

i know but the two i'd like to point out were Larry King (7), and Rush Limbaugh (3)


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 29, 2008)

Geesh, I can't even fathom getting married again if I ever get divorced. One marriage is more than enough for me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG...who would marry Larry Flynt? EWW!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 29, 2008)

What ever happened to getting married only once? Eh, oh well.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 29, 2008)

Brigham Young and Joseph Smith didn't divorce and remarry that many times, it's because Mormon's did practice polygamy at the time (which we don't practice now).


----------



## bCreative (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow!! I might get married twice and that's it!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 30, 2008)

Wonder how many celebrities have never married at all?


----------



## Annia (Oct 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG...who would marry Larry Flynt? EWW! hahah! Right. Very eww. Maybe he was a funny guy, lots of women are attracted to guys with a good sense of humor....


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 1, 2008)

By the nth time of getting married, I'm sure they have discounts on everything


----------

